# 2 new reel mowers for me, Here's the first one.



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

After obsessing for months, I finally purchased 2 new reel mowers.
This one will be used for a small area of about 200 sq.ft. I have that required me to use a 10' long ramp to get my mower up some rustic stone steps that lead to it. I think I can also use it this time of the year when we get a little bit of growth but the yard is still too waterlogged to use the heavy mower.And also after over seeding to be kind to the baby grass plants 
Couldn't find much info on this 10 blade McLane but I'm hoping it will do the trick.
$639 incl free shipping direct from McLane.
I should get the the other mower next week if all goes well with CN Rail.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Cool, pretty big front roller on that thing.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I am going to guess the other will be a Toro 1600???


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> I am going to guess the other will be a Toro 1600???


Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

McLane Greens Reel mower with the catcher. Sweet
There is a cheaper one on the site. 
Must be the 5 blade.

Wish Australia had a decent choice


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> After obsessing for months, I finally purchased 2 new reel mowers.
> This one will be used for a small area of about 200 sq.ft. I have that required me to use a 10' long ramp to get my mower up some rustic stone steps that lead to it. I think I can also use it this time of the year when we get a little bit of growth but the yard is still too waterlogged to use the heavy mower.And also after over seeding to be kind to the baby grass plants
> Couldn't find much info on this 10 blade McLane but I'm hoping it will do the trick.
> $639 incl free shipping direct from McLane.
> I should get the the other mower next week if all goes well with CN Rail.


Very nice!

But forget about that mower. Your garage looks like the Learjet assembly plant! Awesome setup


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@silvercymbal Thanks. It turned out great. Have you seen the pics I posted in the 
" Show us your garage " Thread?


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

Are you still using the McLane? Did you have any washboarding effect?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I highly doubt it with a 10 blade. That mower is the Mclane greens mower that goes down to 3/16 inch


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Tassoty said:


> Are you still using the McLane? Did you have any washboarding effect?


Still use it on the small section. Get a bit of wash boarding only if I go too long between cuts. Keep the turf at 1/2" so if I try to cut more than a 1/4" it will washboard.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What are your thoughts of the manual mclane?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What was your 2nd mower?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> What are your thoughts of the manual mclane?


It's ok, because my area to mow is so small It's hard to maneuver and keep mowing forward in order for the reel to be spinning. Not really a fault of the McLane though. The cut is very good for a manual


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> What was your 2nd mower?


Dennis FT510. Cartridge mower. Incredible machine


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Wow! Your garage game is strong!!! Looks like a professional motorsports shop. Can I ask who makes the blue cabinets in the background?

Gorgeous landscaping and lawn btw.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

ROJ_3030 said:


> Wow! Your garage game is strong!!! Looks like a professional motorsports shop. Can I ask who makes the blue cabinets in the background?
> 
> Gorgeous landscaping and lawn btw.


Thanks. The garage cabinets are made by your truly. I'm a professional carpenter/cabinetmaker. Did everything in the garage myself, incl. all the cabinets and the epoxy floor. Turned out well, I'm pretty proud of it


----------



## surs73 (May 16, 2019)

Amazing!


----------



## Tassoty (Oct 2, 2020)

Shindoman said:


> ROJ_3030 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Your garage game is strong!!! Looks like a professional motorsports shop. Can I ask who makes the blue cabinets in the background?
> ...


And Formula one fen :thumbup:


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Shindoman said:


> ROJ_3030 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Your garage game is strong!!! Looks like a professional motorsports shop. Can I ask who makes the blue cabinets in the background?
> ...


you're a fan of obsessed garage aren't you 

I can tell by the kranzle and the cupboard setup :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

[/quote]

you're a fan of obsessed garage aren't you 

I can tell by the kranzle and the cupboard setup :thumbup:
[/quote]

It's kinda funny how it worked out. I had built out the garage and was shopping for an elec. pressure washer. That led me to Obsessed Garage to purchase the Kranzle. Then someone mentioned they had a FB group. I feel out of place in that group cause I have VW 's in my garage. No Ferrari's or McLarens.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Those guys are on a level beyond my comprehension. There is an interview where Bill Gates was asked what normal grocery store items cost and he over estimated by 500% across the board.

I might be exaggerating here but some of those obsessed garage guys have $600 plastic wash buckets with the same bearings olympic athletes have in their inline skates just to wash the wheel liners on the Ferrari after a 20 mile drive to the dealer and back for an oil change.

Maybe you can tell i've gone through those posts wishing i had a lot of the stuff. ha!


----------



## orangeokie (Aug 11, 2021)

Shindoman said:


> ROJ_3030 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Your garage game is strong!!! Looks like a professional motorsports shop. Can I ask who makes the blue cabinets in the background?
> ...


Beautiful. Do you reload in there?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

orangeokie said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > ROJ_3030 said:
> ...


@orangeokie sorry, but I don't know what you mean by reload?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

@Shindoman

I think he means reload ammunition which is pretty popular here in the States for most gun enthusiasts. I'm thinking since you are in Canada, probably not so much?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> @Shindoman
> 
> I think he means reload ammunition which is pretty popular here in the States for most gun enthusiasts. I'm thinking since you are in Canada, probably not so much?


Ahh, I get it now. My garage is for car stuff.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

WHERE DID U GET THE MCCLANE ROLLER. STOP PLAYING AROUND. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## DeepGreenLawn (May 11, 2021)

SeanBB said:


> WHERE DID U GET THE MCCLANE ROLLER. STOP PLAYING AROUND. 😳😳😳😳


It looks like the OEM roller from their GR series, you might want to check out these places. Keep in mind this roller is quite think, so HOC will be affected ( the main mclane thread has mentions of this ).

https://mclaneedgers.com/product/hand-push-greens-mower/

https://www.trucutreelmowers.com/mclaneortrucut.html


----------

